# Prayer for the dead? Red Trinity Hymnal 520



## Michael (Jan 8, 2012)

Thoughts?



> Jesus, thy blood and righteousness
> Red Trinity Hymnal 520
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 8, 2012)

Could it not mean spiritually, and if so does that solve any tension?


----------



## Philip (Jan 8, 2012)

Michael said:


> O let the dead now hear thy voice;
> Now bid thy banished ones rejoice;
> Their beauty this, their glorious dress,
> Jesus, thy blood and righteousness.



The context is the resurrection of the dead. Also, I don't think Count Zinzendorf was a believer in prayers for the dead.


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't understand how it can be read as calling for prayers for the dead.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought regeneration, rather than resurrection, but either way NOT prayers for the dead.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Michael,
The moral of the story is NEVER doubt what is in the RED hymnal.

Seriously.

The hymnal you mention had its contents carefully chosen. So, there is reason to have confidence and to presume charity.

Yet, the words of hymns collected can and do sometimes reflect wrong theology (just like our own views). They are not infallible.

If anything, this might point toward a priority of singing Psalms- although there are translation issues, they are indeed the Word of God.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 8, 2012)

It does seem to be calling for the resurrection of the dead, so if that counts as praying for the dead, then I suppose.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 8, 2012)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Michael said:
> 
> 
> > O let the dead now hear thy voice;
> ...



Yes. This is about the saints who've died rising again to everlasting life. Not a prayer for them, but rather an expectation being expressed. Though they have died, they shall surely hear the voice of their Savior and rejoice.


----------

